# Recommend me a car?



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

So we decided this year instead of buying a house that we would buy a "new" car. I just had to replace the transmission in my crysler for a used one and it's already not getting around well again. I put new tires on it before winter and they didn't hold up well so I need new tires, the A/C is on the fritz, etc. etc. with an old car. It's a 96? Crysler Concorde, so it gets decent gas mileage, but has NO space to speak of and it's hard cramming 3 crates into the back.

So I'm looking for recommendations on cars that aren't brand new (we're looking at cars up to 7 years old and used), get more than 24 mpg, and have SPACE. I don't want a giant SUV or a car, I'm looking for some type of crossover/hybrid. I can't say that what we're looking to spend matters, as all dealerships will vary, but we certainly aren't out to buy a lexus or escalade. Somewhere in the 10-15k range is more appropriate.

I thought about the Kia Soul, but a friend has one and after examing the back, there's no way I can fit 2x 42" crates and a few smaller ones in the back. 

Anyone have any ideas? What are you driving that gets your pups around easily?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Get a minivan, either Honda Odyssey or Toyota Sienna.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I bought a crossover and next time will likely go back to a van because vans really do have the most room


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

It's kinda a SUV but the Ford Escape is pretty nice. I have a Ford Focus Wagon but it's too small for two crates of that size.

Your size crates? I'd go with either that or a mini-van. Honda's are usually the most reliable but have a high re-sale $$$.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

A minivan is a great idea. I have a Honda Element (smaller SUV), and I love it! Lots of space, good gas mileage. I take both back seats out to accommodate 2 crates. 

Good Luck!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Is a Honda Element considered a mini-van? ^ post makes it sound like it is?

We had been thinking about the Honda Element as well. And we also toyed with the idea of a mini-van, even though I don't want to look like a soccer mom. /facepalm


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

You know...I wouldn't know what an Element is considered. But they are neat.
I knew someone with an Irish Wolfhound and that was the car he drove.


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

Hah! I was actually thinking of asking the same thing, will definitely take note of all the recommendations from you guys!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I was blown away by the prices of used cars when we were looking, holy smokes! They either had okay prices but 140,000 miles or they were under 30,000 and the price was just a few thousand less than the new ones. Talk about sticker shock...geesh!

After looking and looking and changing our minds about 10 times we finally settled on a 2010 Ford Escape Limited. So far so good. We can get 2 crates in with no problem, will have to do some creative thinking to fit in 3. Fourth dog has to ride on the roof.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is a website if you want to check out a Honda Element.

2011 Honda Element Overview - Official Site

They are pretty neat cars.

Right now I have a Hyunda Accent and a F-250 SD truck. I used to haul Uschi around in the Accent but lately I've been driving her around in the truck. She has so much more room in the backseat. 

I've also thought about getting a Hyundai Tucson or Sante Fe. Both SUV types but are affordable.


----------



## Overactor (Apr 14, 2011)

Subaru outbacks any year from 97- new are awesome. I have 2 97 outbacks and a few other subarus. 2004 and after are much bigger have alot of nice options leather,nav, moon roof, all are all wheel drive all make great gas mileage. if youve never driven one check it out. or the subaru forester which is more like a small suv


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like I will definitely be checking out Subarus and Hondas. I like the looks of the ford escape, but what kind of gas mileage does it get? I'm hoping to get equal or better gas mileage in the new car.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I really liked Volvo xc70, it's low enough that dogs can get in and out easily, I was so close to getting it but dh hates the look of it.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> Looks like I will definitely be checking out Subarus and Hondas. I like the looks of the ford escape, but what kind of gas mileage does it get? I'm hoping to get equal or better gas mileage in the new car.
> __________________


They actually have a hybrid...not as effiecient as Toyota Hylander, but a few bucks less expensive.
I think the hybrid gets about 29 mpg.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Depends on the year but for the ford escape you can expect mid 20's as the midrange MPG for city and highway.... For the new ones you're looking at somewhere between 23city-29hwy MPG you can get a nice used one for the price range you are looking. Depending what you are looking for as far as additional features go is obviously going to increase the price. For a used 2010 limited with like under 20K miles you're looking around 20K for it. Brand new you're looking to start 19K up to about 26K They hold up pretty well mine has 155K miles and still going well. 

If you have any questions about used cars or fords specifically I'll be glad to help however I can up until a few months ago I worked as a sales person for Ford.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

The Escape does have a hybrid but honestly unless you do alot of heavy city driving it isn't worth the extra price.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, I DO do a lot of heavy city driving, but depending on the price for a used hybrid, I probably wouldn't be able to afford it anyhow. 

I do have a soft spot for fords though. My father was a ford mechanic through most of my childhood and was a "ford guy" so I grew up with only ford vehicles. I was under the assumption that the escapes got crappy gas mileage like my mother's expedition does, though. They may be a running thought too. I've seen a few of the newer escapes and I do like the way they look.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Get a SUBARU!!!!! I LOVED my Outback more than any other car I have ever had and it would be PERFECT for a dog owner. I almost cried the day we had to trade it in for our new truck. If we went back to owning a car, we would get an Outback for sure.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

We have an older Escape and DW loves it. When we left the minivan world, she didn;t want to be the "soccer mom in the SUV, but the Escape is smaller, easy to handle and does get the mid 20's on gas. We only take the dogs on close drives and don't crate them so I can't speak to that.

When I was looking recently to move her into a new one and give one of the kids hers (didn't go that route) I looked at the Hybrids. At the 10-12,000 miles per year my wife drives it would have been 20 years to make up the price difference with gas savings. Even with today's higher prices it would be well past the life of the car. I'm all for being green, but the first green I worry about is in the pocket.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't know if you're looking for a car car or a type of suv car but I have a Nissan altima. I got it brand new for 14k. I got it in 07 and it's an 06 model. It was originally 21k. Never had a problem with it. I don't use crates when traveling and I'm pretty sure it would only hold one crate. It fits both of my dogs and room for 1 more if I wanted. It gets 28mpg in the city and 33 on the highway. I'm pretty sure the newer models get a lot more to the gallon though.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For me a minivan is the only option, but I have to carry three male GSDs (crated) and three people at a time plus gear and often on weekend or longer trips so we have a ton of stuff. There's no other vehicle besides full sized vans or RVs that can do the job. I have a Mazda MPV which is a small minivan (actually smaller than the 2002 Mecury Sable that it replaced) but that's more because it was what I could afford at the time, otherwise I would have gotten the Honda or Toyota. As it is I got the space I wanted, the features I needed. The only major thing I had to sacrifice was the four wheel drive, nice to have in MI winters especially when some of our training locations are more remote.

If it were just two people and one or two dogs I would have seriously pursued the Honda Element or Subaru Outback. We went and looked at an Outback but were disappointed, could barely get one 36" crate setup (when the rear seat folded down it was NOT flat/flush) while in my mom's Taurus wagon we had no trouble getting two people, two dogs in crates, and a bunch of stuff for a weekend trip to a Sieger show.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm getting a volvo station wagon or a ford escape, I want an escape and my dad wants me to get the volvo (he's a car salesman) he said they'll both fit my dogs with room left, but they look small to me! We did have a ford escape before that fit both sheps with the seats out, but we never tried crates so i'm not sure if that would work (my dogs aren't crated in the vehicle)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I used to have a Santa Fe and could do three 400 sized crates...friend has a Pontiac Vibe and can do a 450 and a 400....I am driving an Eclipse for around town (dog vehicle is a Surburban @ 15 mpg so it stays in driveway!) and would like to sell it and get a 4 cyl - 2/3 crate vehicle - no vans....so teh Vibe/Matrix which can do 30 mpg on highway is looking good...

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Get a minivan, either Honda Odyssey or Toyota Sienna.



Thats what I just did, an Odyssey as the cost of one was much lower than a cross-over or small SUV. And the rear seat folds flat in the floor, so there is plenty of space. 
I looked at several before deciding on this one, it is a bit boring, but is a great dogmobile and gets pretty good gas milage. 
If you know of anyone looking for a really nice '03 Monte Carlo, send them my way!!!


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

We ended up with a 2006 Toyota RAV4 for the boys. Back seats can stay up and they both fit comfortably. Even though they both lay down in the back, long rides the seats come down.

36 MPG me thinks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The newer RAV4 and the Outback are much more accommodating than the older models. I could not fit my 700 crate in anything other than a truck or suburban, height just wasn't there in most SUV's.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

I love my Vanborghini!:wub: I can fit 3 kids 1 GS, and 2 pugs, and a hubby.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a blazer LTZ, but it's not a 24mpg type vehicle 

I would suggest either the Sante Fe or the subaru, my neice also just got a Nissan Murano? They look about sante fe size


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

My Chrysler Town and Country van is growing on me. Decent gas mileage. I would recommend the ford escape as well. Subaru Forrester. Nissan Murano are good mileage vehicles. My best friend has one. He loves it.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

2009 Nissan Cube vs. 2010 Kia Soul vs. 2009 Scion xb - Most Fuel Efficient Boxy Cars - Popular Mechanics

I would recommend the Nissan Cube. I have a Murano and LOVE it - I can fit one large dog crate in it, a car seat, two adults and several suitcases. IDK how much they cost used though. 

My friend has a Honda Element and it's really nice too. 

My other thought was maybe a small SUV - Ford Escape type size but IDK about gas mileage on them.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSD_Xander said:


> 2009 Nissan Cube vs. 2010 Kia Soul vs. 2009 Scion xb - Most Fuel Efficient Boxy Cars - Popular Mechanics
> 
> I would recommend the Nissan Cube. I have a Murano and LOVE it - I can fit one large dog crate in it, a car seat, two adults and several suitcases. IDK how much they cost used though.
> 
> ...


 
Murano's used arent generally cheap. They're one of the vehicles that still has a high resale value but nothin compared to honda. They're worth the money though. Personally i think Nissan in general is good but i love my Xterra to peices but it doesnt get the mileage you're looking for in city though given the size of the vehicle, the mileage is great compared to the older models. If you even consider an Xterra, i wouldnt recommend anything older than 2006 due to safety ratings though all are durable. Anything older than 2006 in regards to an Xterra wont get as good a mileage. Murano's are.... i guess i would describe the murano as the luxury crossover/SUV for Nissan. You could consider the Nissan Rogue which is described as Murano's little brother but i dont know if that would meet your requirements for crate fitting. Gas mileage would be great though! 06 and 07 Nissan quests would be nice for what you're looking for and done have that totally typical van look. I didnt want a van. Not the soccer mom type either. I'm an SUV/sports car kinda girl but the van fit out needs fully and its growing on me. a lot. I have free satellite radio, it tells me my average MPG, outside temperature, miles i can go per tank and adjusts accordingly with the MPG, stow'n'go rear seating... We can easily get two 42" crates in the back with the rear seats folded down. and its comfy. 2005 Town And Country. Its been rated one of the best vans for the money. Would run about $8k - $10K depending on the model. ours is the LX and $8500. There are just a lot of vehicles that might work its hard to figure it out. Dont forget to test drive and see as many as you can. No sense getting it if you cant stand how it drives/handles right?


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> Murano's used arent generally cheap. They're one of the vehicles that still has a high resale value but nothin compared to honda. They're worth the money though. Personally i think Nissan in general is good but i love my Xterra to peices but it doesnt get the mileage you're looking for in city though given the size of the vehicle, the mileage is great compared to the older models. If you even consider an Xterra, i wouldnt recommend anything older than 2006 due to safety ratings though all are durable. Anything older than 2006 in regards to an Xterra wont get as good a mileage. Murano's are.... i guess i would describe the murano as the luxury crossover/SUV for Nissan. You could consider the Nissan Rogue which is described as Murano's little brother but i dont know if that would meet your requirements for crate fitting. Gas mileage would be great though! 06 and 07 Nissan quests would be nice for what you're looking for and done have that totally typical van look. I didnt want a van. Not the soccer mom type either. I'm an SUV/sports car kinda girl but the van fit out needs fully and its growing on me. a lot. I have free satellite radio, it tells me my average MPG, outside temperature, miles i can go per tank and adjusts accordingly with the MPG, stow'n'go rear seating... We can easily get two 42" crates in the back with the rear seats folded down. and its comfy. 2005 Town And Country. Its been rated one of the best vans for the money. Would run about $8k - $10K depending on the model. ours is the LX and $8500. There are just a lot of vehicles that might work its hard to figure it out. Dont forget to test drive and see as many as you can. No sense getting it if you cant stand how it drives/handles right?


I agree - Murano's aren't cheap. Our gas mileage is pretty good but, to be honest, I can't quite remember what it is. 

I TOTALLY agree I wouldn't go older than 2006 - I would get the newest car you can and do research on safety ratings, price, etc. 

Some car dealers offer warranties on used cars but I've never considered them worth anything (the warranty that is). I know once when I bough a used car I purchased a warranty to go with it - worst mistake ever. I do believe some manufacturers have good warranties on used cars - BMW comes to mind but I don't think they have a car the OP would be looking for right now.

When we bought our Murano we looked at a Rogue but it wasn't quite big enough for us. Overall I love Nissan's cars and, when I'm going to buy a new car, am considering a Nissan in the future (along with several other manufacturers). 

Over the years hubby and I have had a LOT of cars -way more than we should have but they've been fun. 

I would also get a Carfax on any used vehicle. However, they are not always 100% accurate. What you may want to do is buy a unlimited subscription to Carfax so that as you're looking for cars you can run every VIN you find.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSD_Xander said:


> I agree - Murano's aren't cheap. Our gas mileage is pretty good but, to be honest, I can't quite remember what it is.
> 
> I TOTALLY agree I wouldn't go older than 2006 - I would get the newest car you can and do research on safety ratings, price, etc.
> 
> ...


 
thats a great idea. Also, if you go with Nissan, often times, if the mileage is still pretty low, you can transfer warrenty to you. Thats what we did when we got my Xterra. Its a 2007 and came to us with 12,000 miles on it. The warrenty extended to us and its come in handy a couple times. We get recall notices in the mail and online if theres a recall but its VERY rare there is one. My Xterra also saved us in Texas in 2009. It took ALL the damage and didnt even buckle a little bit into the cabin when we got run off the road. It handled VERY impressively. I'm a HUGE Nissan fan as a result because it proved their safety features. You should be able to get user reviews and safety ratings for all year makes and model vehicles on MSN.com if that would help in your search as well.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's the link i use, but they changed how the info is arranged though it would still be useful to look at. It has a fuel efficiencysection you could check out to help narrow it down for you.

Search Results: - MSN Autos


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Just a few notes on the escape. First it doesn't have a ton of inside space. With the seats down you MAY fit 2 crates if you positioned them just right but I would highly doubt you'd get a third in there I would go and measure if nothing else or heck bring the crates and try it out yourself no reason to buy it if it wont work.. Trust me to sell a truck I moved 2 heavy duty metal bird dog crates from the back of a truck and one of those large meta tool boxes into a brand new truck to make sure it had enough bed space for the guy because after measuring a million times it was a real close call and we'd rather be safe then sorry. If they want to sell you the car they'll go to all sorts of lengths.

Also you would have a super hard time finding a used Escape Hybrid they are still so new we aren't finding any used I know in the time I worked there we had not seen a single used one anywhere and none of the guys had either.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

We have an 08 Escape and I love it! It was actually the 25th one off the line of the new generation and nothing's ever gone wrong with it. 
My hubby is a Ford parts wholesaler so he knows better than anyone how reliable certain models are relative to each other, he said the Escape is the most reliable out of all the vehicles. We can fit two extra large plastic crates in the back. If we need the dogs + cargo, we rent a uhaul trailer for $15/day.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't get a Kia. My husband is an experienced mechanic and he has seen those cars only last up to 70,000 miles and then they are too far gone to be worth fixing!


----------

